# escape 674 pull down bed



## James One ill (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi folks,

Can the pull down bed be altered to lower down further?

Thank you

Jim


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I doubt it would go much further due to the length of whatever means it is suspended, but maybe that could be extended in some way.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What does it use to lower? - gas struts?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've only seen seat belt types and cable Jean, gas struts maybe to help it back up, but most have been electric.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine isn't electric (he put me off with all the stories of being stuck down and not even being able to drive. I have a seatbelt holds it up once it's in place but I think gas struts is the only other thing involved.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, didn't know you had that JEan.


----------

